# Portable air conditioners; who's got one? (No draining! Yet most say draining req'd?)



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

*Portable air conditioners; who's got one? (No draining! Reviews say draining req'd?!)*

I'm shopping for a portable air conditioner for a room with very small casement windows. I need about 7,000 BTUs. So I'm googling and reading all these websites, and most portable air conditioners have some type of moisture evaporate feature. That sounds really cool, but most of the reviews I read for just about whatever model go something like this:

Unit says no draining but draining is required.
Auto evaporate feature doesn't mean you won't have to drain water! beware!
etc etc

Q1. How can it be legal for manufacturers to represent their products as no drain if they require draining?

Q2. Does anyone know of a good quiet model / series that actually does not require any draining in practice?

Q3. Dual hoses... any good models out there at ~7,000 BTU with dual hoses? If not, should I pay more for more BTU for the dual hoses?

Q4. Has anyone made an attachment for a casement window or is there a kit I can buy to replace a pane in the window for the exhaust/intake hoses? I actually have seen this done but I don't know if it was diy or professional.



_Anything anyone wants to share about their portable ac.. I'd love to read about it._


Thanks guys!


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought this one at Target today:

Haier 9,000-BTU Portable Air Conditioner - HPR09XC7

I went to both Target and Walmart and this was the only portable model left. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------

